# Terry Glavin on his personal experiences with Khalistan terrorism



## MarkOttawa (7 Mar 2018)

A superb piece, Mr Glavin knows his stuff:



> A short history of Canada and Khalistani terror
> 
> Every now and then, a story will erupt out of nowhere that brings up horrible things we’ve all forgotten. The case of the former terrorist and convicted would-be assassin Jaspal Atwal showing up out of the blue on Team Trudeau invitation lists in India a couple of weeks ago is a story like that. For me, it’s a bit personal.
> 
> ...



All federal and B.C. politicians (and many others) should read the whole piece.  One wonders how many will.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Mar 2018)

Good post. Thank you!


----------



## Journeyman (7 Mar 2018)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> All federal and B.C. politicians (and many others) should read the whole piece.  One wonders how many will.


I'm guessing four -- the Canadian-Sikh members, but only to see what's being said about them.

I personally doubt that, even now, Trudeau has the faintest idea why his participating in the Khalsa Day parade was such a dumb move. (Hint JT, a key aspect is celebrating Talwinder Singh Parmar -- and his role in one of the biggest mass murders of Canadian citizens).

     :not-again:


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Mar 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm guessing four -- the Canadian-Sikh members, but only to see what's being said about them.
> 
> I personally doubt that, even now, Trudeau has the faintest idea why his participating in the Khalsa Day parade was such a dumb move. (Hint JT, a key aspect is celebrating Talwinder Singh Parmar -- and his role in one of the biggest mass murders of Canadian citizens).
> 
> :not-again:



Ask yourself which faction gets to vote in Canadian elections.  :sarcasm:


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Mar 2018)

Not the dead ones.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Mar 2019)

Closest fit I could find for this update ...


> *Mass lobbying effort launched to convince Goodale to remove mention of Sikh terrorism*
> by The Canadian Press
> Posted Mar 28, 2019 2:59 pm EDT
> 
> ...



*** - More on that here from December 2018:  _*"Goodale vows to review terror threat descriptions after Liberal MP adds to outrage over report's talk of Sikh extremism"*_

A bit more from Sikh media on the issue:


> *Reference in Canadian Report Puts Sikhs Under Threat, SADA (Mann) Canada*
> sikhsiyasat.net, 20 Mar 2019
> 
> In a letter written to the Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, the Canada unit of Shiromani Akali Dal Amritsar (Mann) maintained that there was a growing fear among immigrant communities that the “2018 Public Report on the Terrorism Threat to Canada” is promoting hate against them, could be subject to an attack such as Christchurch NZ where 50 Muslims men, women and children were gun down by a white supremacist who claims to be racist against immigrants.
> ...


More @ link


----------

